

Fred Wilson: Why I Don't Like Stock Buybacks  - cwan
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/06/why-i-dont-like-stock-buybacks.html

======
slapshot
It's not that he doesn't like buybacks as opposed to dividends. It's that he
doesn't like growth companies returning capital to investors through any
means.

All of his criticisms would apply equally to dividends, with the extra
criticism that dividends are a gift to Uncle Sam because they are taxed higher
in most tax brackets.

~~~
_delirium
At least under current law (may not be extended), dividends from most stock
held for at least two months count as "qualified dividends", which are taxed
at long-term capital gains rates.

------
dhimes
dupe:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1460512>

